# Dry Fruit Powder for Creamed Honey



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I wanted to let everyone know that if you plan on using dried fruit powder for creamed honey, it has been recomended here and elsewhere that you use one pound to 60 pounds of honey. I just made two batches with the dried fruit powder that people have recomended and it is my opinion that either you need to increase that ratio or decrease the amount of honey. I would say one pound of fruit powder to 40 pounds of honey. If you go one pound to 60 pounds, the flavor of the creamed honey (for example, strawberry) is lost and you cant really taste the strawberry. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

where do you get your fruit powder?


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

I had the same problem with blackberry, peach, and cranberry. Didn't get much response to my post. I have thought about using a smaller amount of powder for color only and some flavor oils to intensify the flavor.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=223040&highlight=creamed+honey


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

GA:

I would skip the oils. I would suggest increasing the amounts of fruit powder to honey ratio. I did that last night and today, they have a better flavor. It is definitly a back drop flavor and not fruit forward. 

I ended up called a guy in TX who makes strawberry creamed honey. He will actually take real strawberries and puree them and put stir them into the honey. He said to place in the cooler for about ten days and then he stores them at room temprature. To me, this was a red flag. The moisture content of the berries would offset (dramatically) the moisture content of the honey. Not a good thing. 

I would suggest also trying a different blackberry fruit powder. There is another company that sells a suprior product that, to me is much freshier and has more of a robust taste. Email me at [email protected] and I will dig up the info. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

I wouldn't mind increasing the powder to honey ratio if the stuff wasn't so expensive.

I also can't imagine adding pureed strawberries to honey unless they were seriously dehydrated first.

I sent you a email about the other source of fruit powder.


----------

